

Beyond the Turing Machine  - svenkatesh
http://www.mathcomp.leeds.ac.uk/turing2012/WScie12/Content/abstracts/kauffman.html

======
al2o3cr
Not sure where the linked abstract actually was from (it's hosted with the
Turing Centenary Conference, but I couldn't find a link in their public pages)
- but here's the author's blog that may shed some more light:

[http://www.npr.org/blogs/13.7/2010/03/how_can_mind_act_on_ma...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/13.7/2010/03/how_can_mind_act_on_matter.html)

And then some more digging turns up reviews of his 2008 book:

[http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=sacred-
scie...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=sacred-science)

Yep, standard "Gawd in the gaps" stuff, complete with a helping of quantum
woo. Also, the originally linked abstract is full of howlers like this:

"I believe Trans-Turing Systems are constructable, go beyond Turing, and may
have powerful implications for the Mind-Brain system."

I believe you believe that too, d00d - but absent something resembling even an
outline of a proof or an existence argument you're just tossing quantum word-
salad.

------
svenkatesh
The article is very sparse on details, but they set up a good conceptual
framework for post-classical computing.

